# PC Games 10/17: Jubiläumsausgabe - 25 Jahre PC Games



## Schellnkoenig (23. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 10/17: Jubiläumsausgabe - 25 Jahre PC Games* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *PC Games 10/17: Jubiläumsausgabe - 25 Jahre PC Games*


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (23. September 2017)

Bei einer 25 Jahre Jubiläumsausgabe hätte ich mich mehr gefreut wenn ein 25 Jahre alter Klassiker für Steam dem Heft beiliegen würde.Aber ihr hattet dieses Jahr schon Quake für Steam im Heft .Das war ehrlich gesagt das einzige Heft das ich seit einigen Jahren gekauft habe von euch .Soll nicht die Qualität eurer Printausgaben kritisieren doch liest man heutzutage alles zeitnaher im Netz und das macht für mich Print überflüssig so leid es mir tut.


----------



## Loosa (23. September 2017)

Ui, diesmal mit Brief an die Abonnenten. 
(Apropos Abonnenten, ich lese immer mal wieder darüber, dass es im Verlag manchmal Abonnenten-Treffen gibt. Nur die Ankündigung für ein ebensolches habe ich die ganzen Jahre noch nie entdeckt. Wo werden die denn gemacht?)

Und die langerwartete Rezeptsammlung ist ein ganzes Buch geworden! 85 Seiten, 44 MB mit Vor-, Haupt-, und Nachspeisen. Da habt Ihr Euch ja richtig Mühe gegeben, dankeschön!
Dann sage ich einfach mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum, ich hoffe da wird anständig gefeiert! Und alles Gute für die nächsten 25 Jahre.


----------



## Loosa (24. September 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Bei einer 25 Jahre Jubiläumsausgabe hätte ich mich mehr gefreut wenn ein 25 Jahre alter Klassiker für Steam dem Heft beiliegen würde.



Ein moderneres Spiel ist mir schon lieber. Oder es hätte ein ganzer Stapel Klassiker dabeisein müssen. Aber ein bisschen mitgedacht hat PCG schon. Auf pcgames.de/gog-aktion soll es vergünstigte Angebote aus der Erstausgabe geben. 
Der Link funktioniert aber (noch?) nicht.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (24. September 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein moderneres Spiel ist mir schon lieber. Oder es hätte ein ganzer Stapel Klassiker dabeisein müssen. Aber ein bisschen mitgedacht hat PCG schon. Auf pcgames.de/gog-aktion soll es vergünstigte Angebote aus der Erstausgabe geben.
> Der Link funktioniert aber (noch?) nicht.



Das klingt natürlich auch spannend.Danke für die info.


----------



## arrgh (24. September 2017)

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch auch von meiner Seite!


----------



## LOX-TT (24. September 2017)

Happy Birthday PC Games


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. September 2017)

Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2017)

Glückwunsch an die Redaktion!
Freut mich, einem seit gut 21 Jahren treuen Leser, sehr dass ihr als Games-Zeitschriften-Urgestein schon so lange für uns da seid. 

Und zum "Freut mich"-Eintrag von Frau Reuss ("... wenn das Superheldenfilmgenre endlich stirbt")... Kati, I love you!!!  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. September 2017)

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche. Ich hatte die Ehre, ab August 1997 den Hardwareteil für PC Games (und damals PC Action) zu machen - daraus entstand das Schwesterheft PC Games Hardware. Hätte niemals jemand gedacht.


----------



## Schellnkoenig (27. September 2017)

Hi! 

Danke für die Glückwünsche! 

Was die Auswahl der Vollversion angeht, ist das gar nicht mal so einfach. Erfordert teilweise monatelange Vorarbeit und dann kann immer noch was schiefgehen. Wir freuen uns sehr, dass wir euch schon Doom 1+2 und Quake bieten konnte. Während wir bei der 300. Ausgabe den Fokus auf ein breites Vollversionsangebot gelegt haben, wollten wir euch für die 25 Jahre-Ausgabe andere tolle Dinge bieten, wie den World of Tanks-Code oder das Mega-Gewinnspiel. Dazu gibt es auch noch eine Aktion gemeinsam mit Good old Games, in deren Rahmen ihr Klassiker aus dem ersten PCG-Heft umsonst oder stark verbilligt bekommen könnt. Diese startet (ebenso wie das Online-Gewinnspiel) im Laufe dieses Tages.  Stay tuned


----------



## Loosa (27. September 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und zum "Freut mich"-Eintrag von Frau Reuss ("... wenn das Superheldenfilmgenre endlich stirbt")



Da hatte es mich vor Lachen auch fast vom Sitz geworfen.
_So_ unerwartet, _so_ treffend!


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. September 2017)

Notiz an selbst: Katharina Reuß von der Freundesliste streichen. 

Wobei, ein bißchen kann ich sie schon verstehen: Diese Helden, die nachts in Ganzkörperkondomen das Recht in die eigene Hand nehmen, können schon ermüdend sein. Deshalb gefiel mir die Satire "Hancock" auch ganz gut. Lieblingsspruch aus dem Film: "Diese Scheiße höre ich mir schon seit 3000 Jahren an."


----------



## lars9401 (3. Oktober 2017)

Das wollte ich schon immer mal fragen:

Im Einkaufsführer berät die Redaktion ja, welches Spiel aufgenommen wird oder nicht. Wieso kommt vor der Pro- und Kontraauflistung noch ein Einleitungssatz, der die Abstimmung nochmal spannend machen soll, wenn über dem Ganzen doch schon groß Neuzugang oder Ablehnung drüber steht ? Kann man doch weglassen.


----------



## Koko444 (3. Oktober 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und die langerwartete Rezeptsammlung ist ein ganzes Buch geworden! 85 Seiten, 44 MB mit Vor-, Haupt-, und Nachspeisen. Da habt Ihr Euch ja richtig Mühe gegeben, dankeschön!



Wo findet man denn die Rezeptsammlung?


----------



## Exar-K (5. Oktober 2017)

Bemerkenswert ist auch die Werbung von Coolermaster auf Seite 96.

Ich zitiere:
"Wir gratulieren Gamestar für den tiefgehenden, seriösen und objektiven Journalismus über die letzten Jahre!"


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. Oktober 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Das wollte ich schon immer mal fragen:
> 
> Im Einkaufsführer berät die Redaktion ja, welches Spiel aufgenommen wird oder nicht. Wieso kommt vor der Pro- und Kontraauflistung noch ein Einleitungssatz, der die Abstimmung nochmal spannend machen soll, wenn über dem Ganzen doch schon groß Neuzugang oder Ablehnung drüber steht ? Kann man doch weglassen.



Keine Ahnung. Das hat der Schlütter damals so eingeführt, ich hab das nur übernommen.

^^


----------



## Loosa (5. Oktober 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> "Wir gratulieren Gamestar für den tiefgehenden, seriösen und objektiven Journalismus über die letzten Jahre!"



Das war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Ich sollte in meinem Heft mal den Ad-Blocker deaktivieren. 



Koko444 schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn die Rezeptsammlung?



Kann sein, dass das ein Geschenk an die Abonnenten war. Hmm, war das in der Leserbriefecke davor nicht für alle angekündigt?
Du könntest ja mal bei Rossi anklopfen.


----------



## Koko444 (6. Oktober 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass das ein Geschenk an die Abonnenten war. Hmm, war das in der Leserbriefecke davor nicht für alle angekündigt?
> Du könntest ja mal bei Rossi anklopfen.



Ja, das meine ich nämlich auch, dass es für alle angekündigt war. Aber das ist eine gute Idee, ich werde ihm gleich mal schreiben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2017)

Gratulation auch von mir zum 25. Geburtstag und ich hoffe, es kommen noch mindestens 25 Jahre dazu.

Als Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe wünsche ich mir jedenfalls noch lange Spaß an der PC Games zu haben. Für mich gehört das einfach monatlich dazu, genauso wie jeden Tag hier im Forum herumzuhängen  



Exar-K schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert ist auch die Werbung von Coolermaster auf Seite 96.
> 
> Ich zitiere:
> "Wir gratulieren Gamestar für den tiefgehenden, seriösen und objektiven Journalismus über die letzten Jahre!"



Das Kuriose ist, die Gamestar hat gerade auch Geburtstag. Die feiern ihren 20. !


----------



## pustra (2. November 2017)

Koko444 schrieb:


> Ja, das meine ich nämlich auch, dass es für alle angekündigt war. Aber das ist eine gute Idee, ich werde ihm gleich mal schreiben.


Und, schon etwas gehört? Ich habe auch mit Verwundern den Leserbrief in 11/2017 gelesen, wonach sich einer die Rezeptsammlung ausgedruckt hat, und suche selbst erfolglos danach.


----------



## Koko444 (9. November 2017)

Nein leider nicht, Rossi antwortet mir nicht.


----------



## pustra (9. November 2017)

Na ja, vielleicht tauchst du ja im nächsten Heft mit deiner Frage auf  . Wäre schon komisch, wenn das nur für Abonnenten gelten würde. Ich bin keiner, kaufe das Heft aber regelmäßig am Kiosk. Danke jedenfalls für deine Nachricht.


----------



## arrgh (24. Dezember 2017)

Hat er inzwischen? Bin erst heute dazu gekommen, die DVDs ins Laufwerk zu schieben und habe ebenfalls vergeblich danach gesucht...


----------



## pustra (29. Mai 2018)

Heute durch Zufall entdeckt, die Rezepte sind für 1,99 als Download erhältlich:

https://shop.computec.de/pc-magazin...er-01-17-epaper-sonderausgabe-epaper-pdf.html


----------

